# Last minute BABOTL (SF Bay Area) Herf at Ratters 9/20



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, let's herf this next Saturday guys. Say 2pm. Kondour's in. PM me for info if you haven't been to my house before. See you guys there. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like I am going to miss this one. I will be in SJ prepping for the Niner game Sunday. :ss Hope you guys have a great one!:w


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

You know, the niner game isn't until Sunday. 

Couple people have confirmed. Weather should be great. Smokey smoke smoke. Love a good smoke. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be at the game Sunday with Bob so I'm out also, I can't be gone all weekend, or else I might as well not come home at all. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I working out the details!!!:tu


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm in,:tu Was supposed to be in Houston this week,but things got canceled due to Ike. looking forward to meeting some BABOTL.:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet Good Darrell. :thumbup I have a little something for ya and it'll save me shipping. 

Mean Darrell, the Niners are full of Fail and Aids this year, you might as well skip the game and come here. :fu

Looking forward to meeting you NickyTeen. :tu

Man, after this week at work I'm really looking foward to this. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

NickyTeen said:


> I'm in,:tu Was supposed to be in Houston this week,but things got canceled due to Ike. looking forward to meeting some BABOTL.:tu


Damn, I cant resist fresh meat. May have to delay my drive to SJ til the evening. :dr


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Damn, I cant resist fresh meat. May have to delay my drive to SJ til the evening. :dr


Now we're talking. :chk

There's even some rumors of shooting in the morning. :gn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Sweet Good Darrell. :thumbup I have a little something for ya and it'll save me shipping.
> 
> Mean Darrell, the Niners are full of Fail and Aids this year, you might as well skip the game and come here. :fu
> 
> ...


You don't have to tell me about the Niners, I'm a Steelers fan.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Paging Jeff and Tam to the white courtesy phone. Jeff and Tam to the white courtesy phone please. 



:ss


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

im going :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I'm coming down in the morning to help my mother-in-law move and then I will be over for the Herf!!!*:tu

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in, especially if MOBD is going to be there.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I wish I had seen this thread earlier. Tomorrow is Date Night, and I have already paid for the movire tickets, so I will have to miss this one. I hope you guys have a great time, I hope I can make the next one.:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Have a blast fellas. I'm sorry I cannot make it, as I said before if I go herf tomorrow and then go to Football with Bob on Sunday -- I may as well not come home. :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Have a blast fellas. I'm sorry I cannot make it, as I said before if I go herf tomorrow and then go to Football with Bob on Sunday -- I may as well not come home. :r:r:r:r:r


Exactly. 

Yay Good Darrell.

Bummer Grant, hope you can make the next one.

Anyone heard from Jeffrey?

See everyone tomorrow. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*It's Herf Day and I'm loaded for bear (not the character that frequents Club Stogie)!!!*









*I am bringing close to 100 cigars and I have special ammo for the troops and noobs!!!:hn*

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Well my stock for bombs is pretty low but I'd be happy to bring a small 20 count humidor for someone that needs one.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeff is MIA these days, I sent him a PM after he "no call/no showed" on the last herf. He's reaching Smokey Bob status.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

thank you all for a great time and the smokes(thank god I got another humi so I can store them) :tu

you guys truly are a great bunch of guys.








P.S. my head stopped spinning about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for coming Mike, it was great to meet you. Can't wait for the next one. :tu

And Chris, thanks for coming out. And thanks for the booze too. I can't believe we forgot to cut up the tomatoes and onions for the burgers. Hmmm, might make a stew with those onions tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for coming out. It was really a great day. I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I just got back to Chico and settled in for the night!!!

Steve, Thank you for another great Herf!!!:tu

It was nice to meet some new guys - Sonic Mike (Mike) and NickyTeen (Chris) as well as Andy and Shelly!!!

Can't wait to Herf again soon!!!*:tu


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

glad you made it back safely Darrell :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> glad you made it back safely Darrell :tu


Thank you!!!

Nice Herfing with you!!!:tu


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a great time, I am sorry I missed it.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep, another great afternoon/evening down in the BABOTL history books. I swear we have the greatest group of guys around!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

groogs said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time, I am sorry I missed it.


We missed you Grant!!! We had a real good time!

I forgot to mention that it was nice meeting Steve's brother, Raymond!!!:tu

It was nice seeing good friends; Bob, Tam, Eric, and of course Steve!!!:ss


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

This was my first herf and what a great time it was. It was really awesome to meet everyone and put some faces to names. It's taken me this long to post because I've been too busy telling my family and my employee what a great evening I had and what a great group of people I met. Thanks to all of you that were there. It's really reassurring to know that there are still genuine caring people out there. Look foward to seeing you all again. Kriss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

NickyTeen said:


> This was my first herf and what a great time it was. It was really awesome to meet everyone and put some faces to names. It's taken me this long to post because I've been too busy telling my family and my employee what a great evening I had and what a great group of people I met. Thanks to all of you that were there. It's really reassurring to know that there are still genuine caring people out there. Look foward to seeing you all again. Kriss


It was great meeting you Kriss (sorry I spelled your name wrong on a previous post)!!!

And thank you for the 601 Black Label!!!:tu


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> It was great meeting you Kriss (sorry I spelled your name wrong on a previous post)!!!
> 
> And thank you for the 601 Black Label!!!:tu


 Darrel, it was very nice meting you also. What a goofy way to spell my name uh? A lot people think I changed the spelling because of my Christmas tree farm, but that was my given name. Let me know what you think of the 601. Hope you enjoy it. Kriss


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

kriss thank you for the 601 :ss did your taboo order come in?
bob thank you for the lighter and smokes.

I really loved the Camacho coyolar


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

sonic_mike said:


> kriss thank you for the 601 :ss did your taboo order come in?
> bob thank you for the lighter and smokes.
> 
> I really loved the Camacho coyolar


Mike, a big thanks to you for the Taboo Twist.:tu Taboo order was sitting on the table when I got home.:ss Hope you enjoy the 601.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright Steve we need pictures!!!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Alright Steve we need pictures!!!


 :tpd:


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Alright Steve we need pictures!!!


Settle down. 

Didn't take many, only outside, but here they are:

The gang:









Eric and Bob









The "new guys" Mike and Kriss. So glad you guys made it.









Good Darrell. Glad you made it too.








Andy and Shelly. Not CS peeps but bringing Andy over to the dark side









Me and Eric. Didn't realize anyone took this pic. Must have been Shelly being sneaky.









Thanks again everyone, it was a great freakin day. Can't wait till the next one. Most likely at Grants. :ss


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

These pics are making me realize my chin is starting to connect to my chest and bypass my neck. I suppose it might be time to begin exercising again. :r


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

thank you for a great afternoon and inviting me to my first herf :tu

I think you might of gotten me hooked on Camacho's :dr coyolar


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

sonic_mike said:


> thank you for a great afternoon and inviting me to my first herf :tu
> 
> I think you might of gotten me hooked on Camacho's :dr coyolar


You have to watch Steve, I was not a Camacho fan at all and, then he got me hooked on the Triple Maduros, now I am about to but me second box:dr. He is a Camacho and JDN whore and he will drag you in.

Ratters, those are some sweet pics, thanks for posting them.

Darrell, Nice Tat shirt, where did you pick that up?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> The "new guys" Mike and Kriss. So glad you guys made it.


I don't like the look of these two fellas, too bad for you guys the BABOTL are not currently accepting new members.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> I don't like the look of these two fellas, too bad for you guys the BABOTL are not currently accepting new members.


Well, we could get rid of some of the meaner old ones to make some more room. :fu :bn:chk


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Well, we could get rid of some of the meaner old ones to make some more room. :fu :bn:chk


:r:r:r NICE.:r:r:r I am sure the books will be re-opened soon.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Well, we could get rid of some of the meaner old ones to make some more room. :fu :bn:chk


You're who again?

Oh right, nobody.

:fu  :r :bn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics! Another great herf, Steve. Thanks for everything. Had a great time shooting with you and Tam in the morning! 

It was great meeting new BABOTL's Mike and Kriss. Glad you both enjoyed your first herf! The first of many I hope. :tu

Niner game was great today, smoke a couple of nice CC"s while tailgating! Overall a stellar weekend!:chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

groogs said:


> You have to watch Steve, I was not a Camacho fan at all and, then he got me hooked on the Triple Maduros, now I am about to but me second box:dr. He is a Camacho and JDN whore and he will drag you in.
> 
> Ratters, those are some sweet pics, thanks for posting them.
> 
> Darrell, Nice Tat shirt, where did you pick that up?


Speaking of Camachos!!! Steve hit me with a fiver of Camacho ****** (Big Boys)!!! Thanks Steve!!! I love these as a cheaper alternative to Triple Maduros!!!:tu

The Tatuaje shirt came from:
http://www.newhavanacigars.com/Cigar_Swag_at_NewHavanaCigars_com_s/3.htm

Darrell said that West Coast is also selling them!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Darrell said that West Coast is also selling them!


We are sold out.


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I don't like the look of these two fellas, too bad for you guys the BABOTL are not currently accepting new members.


 Wow! You guys are right. He really is MEAN. Steve, thanks for posting pics.:tu


----------

